# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ۲ تا مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور دارم، لطفا راهنمایی کنید

## mbpourya

سلام دوستان عزیز
من دو تا مشکل برام پیش اومده و اگه راهنمایی کنید خیلی ممنون میشم.
۱- موقع خریدن سریال ثبت نام، نام خانوادگیم رو با یک حرف اشتباه تایپ کردم و الان امکان ویرایش مشخصات سریال ووجود نداره. این میتونه مشکلی ایجاد کنه بعدا؟!
۲- من ۲ درسم از پیش دانشگاهی باقی مونده که یا خرداد۹۸ یا شهریور ۹۸ اونا رو پاس میکنم. اما در زمان ثبت نام به صورت اجباری باید تاریخ (روز، ماه و سال) اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد کنم! الان تکلیف چیه؟! من نمیدونم خرداد مدرکمو میگیرم یا شهریور. باید چه تاریخی رو وارد کنم؟

دوستان عزیزی که اطلاع دارن خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید. پشتیبانی سنجش که کلا تلفن هاشو از دسترس خارج کرده. سیستم پاسخگوییشونم که کلی طول میکشه جواب بدن.

----------


## mbpourya

دوستان عزیز مشکل اولی حل شد و اشکالی نداره که نام خانوادگی اشتباه شده. اگه کس دیگه ای هم این مشکل رو داره نگران نباشه.
اما سوال دوم همچنان بدون پاسخ هست و نمیدونم تکلیف چیه.

----------


## rashinmobasheri

سلام
جواب 1 : نه مشکلی نیست .
2 هم مسئله نیست نیاز به وارد کردن تاریخ مشخصی نیست فقط باید شهریور 98 فارغ التحصیل شده باشید .

اگر همچنان موفق به ثبت نام نشدید میتونم آیدی تلگرام بدم مدارکتون رو بفرستید تا ثبت نامتون رو انجام بدم.
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## mbpourya

> سلام
> جواب 1 : نه مشکلی نیست .
> 2 هم مسئله نیست نیاز به وارد کردن تاریخ مشخصی نیست فقط باید شهریور 98 فارغ التحصیل شده باشید .
> 
> اگر همچنان موفق به ثبت نام نشدید میتونم آیدی تلگرام بدم مدارکتون رو بفرستید تا ثبت نامتون رو انجام بدم.
> موفق و پیروز باشید.


ممنون از راهنماییتون. من ثبت نام کردم ولی تاریخ اخذ پیش دانشگاهی رو زدم ۳۱ شهریور ۹۸. با این کار مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ مثلا اگه خرداد قبول بشم یا تاریخ مدرکم این تاریخ نباشه؟

----------


## mbpourya

دوستان دیگه ای که مشکل مشابه من رو دارن، راه حل به این صورت هست:
۱- مشکلی به وجود نخواهد آورد.
۲- باید تاریخ ۳۱ شهریور ۹۸ رو انتخاب کنید.

من جواب مشکلاتم رو پیدا کردم و اینجا گذاشتم که عزیزان دیگه هم استفاده کنن.
همگی موفق باشید

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من دو تا مشکل برام پیش اومده و اگه راهنمایی کنید خیلی ممنون میشم.
> ۱- موقع خریدن سریال ثبت نام، نام خانوادگیم رو با یک حرف اشتباه تایپ کردم و الان امکان ویرایش مشخصات سریال ووجود نداره. این میتونه مشکلی ایجاد کنه بعدا؟!
> ۲- من ۲ درسم از پیش دانشگاهی باقی مونده که یا خرداد۹۸ یا شهریور ۹۸ اونا رو پاس میکنم. اما در زمان ثبت نام به صورت اجباری باید تاریخ (روز، ماه و سال) اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد کنم! الان تکلیف چیه؟! من نمیدونم خرداد مدرکمو میگیرم یا شهریور. باید چه تاریخی رو وارد کنم؟
> 
> دوستان عزیزی که اطلاع دارن خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید. پشتیبانی سنجش که کلا تلفن هاشو از دسترس خارج کرده. سیستم پاسخگوییشونم که کلی طول میکشه جواب بدن.


سوال یک حل شد
سوال 2 اکثر سوالات اینگونه ای جنبه اماری دارن و مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## احسان0

> سوال یک حل شد
> سوال 2 اکثر سوالات اینگونه ای جنبه اماری دارن و مشکلی پیش نمیاد


سلام دیروز تو یکی از مصاحبه های افراد همین انجمن خوندم رتبش خوب اومده و پشت کنکور بوده سازمان سنجش انتخاب رشتش رو مردود زد بود  جریان چیه هرکی معدلش پایین باشه و رتبش با سال قبل تفاوت داشته باشه بهش گیر میدن و میگن تقلب کرده؟

----------


## artim

> سلام دیروز تو یکی از مصاحبه های افراد همین انجمن خوندم رتبش خوب اومده و پشت کنکور بوده سازمان سنجش انتخاب رشتش رو مردود زد بود  جریان چیه هرکی معدلش پایین باشه و رتبش با سال قبل تفاوت داشته باشه بهش گیر میدن و میگن تقلب کرده؟


هر کسی نه رندوم انتخاب میکنن کسایی که یا معدل بسیار پایینی دارن و کنکور موفق شدن یا رتبه سال های قبلشون خیلی بالا بوده و کنکور اخرشون رتبه خوبی کسب کردن برای جلوگیری از تخلف رندوم ازینکارا میکنن

----------


## Romina_kh

> هر کسی نه رندوم انتخاب میکنن کسایی که یا معدل بسیار پایینی دارن و کنکور موفق شدن یا رتبه سال های قبلشون خیلی بالا بوده و کنکور اخرشون رتبه خوبی کسب کردن برای جلوگیری از تخلف رندوم ازینکارا میکنن


خب میتونن اعتراض بزنن که :Yahoo (22):

----------


## artim

> خب میتونن اعتراض بزنن که


اعتراض برای چی

----------


## Romina_kh

> اعتراض برای چی


که چرا باتوجه به رتبشون قبول نشدن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## artim

> که چرا باتوجه به رتبشون قبول نشدن


نه بحث کنکور مجدد بود

----------


## Romina_kh

> نه بحث کنکور مجدد بود


آهان،اوکی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط احسان0


سلام دیروز تو یکی از مصاحبه های افراد همین انجمن خوندم رتبش خوب اومده و پشت کنکور بوده سازمان سنجش انتخاب رشتش رو مردود زد بود  جریان چیه هرکی معدلش پایین باشه و رتبش با سال قبل تفاوت داشته باشه بهش گیر میدن و میگن تقلب کرده؟


سلام

کدوم تاپیک ؟ کنکور چندمشون بوده ؟

من خوندم قبلاً ، اون دسته از فارغ التحصیلانی که بیشتر از دو سال پشت کنکور هستن و کنکورهای اول و دوم و سومشون نجومی و غیرمجاز بوده ، درصورتی که کنکور چهارمو بدن که میشه سومین سال پشت کنکوری ، اگه از یه رتبه کشوری پایین تر بیارن یا اگه نسبت به معدلشون رتبشون خیلی خوب باشه ، سازمان سنجش خودبخود به کارنامه اونا شک میکنه و تقلب محسوب میشه و تو کارنامشون هم ذکرر میشه که کارنامه شما در حال بررسیه و فلان 
همین امسال از 20/30 نفر آزمون مجدد گرفتن حالا نمیدونم چیشد آخرش_

----------


## احسان0

> نه بحث کنکور مجدد بود


برا همه ی دانشگاه ها یا فقط رتبه های خوب و دانشگاه های مثل تهران ؟

----------


## احسان0

> _
> 
> سلام
> 
> کدوم تاپیک ؟ کنکور چندمشون بوده ؟
> 
> من خوندم قبلاً ، اون دسته از فارغ التحصیلانی که بیشتر از دو سال پشت کنکور هستن و کنکورهای اول و دوم و سومشون نجومی و غیرمجاز بوده ، درصورتی که کنکور چهارمو بدن که میشه سومین سال پشت کنکوری ، اگه از یه رتبه کشوری پایین تر بیارن یا اگه نسبت به معدلشون رتبشون خیلی خوب باشه ، سازمان سنجش خودبخود به کارنامه اونا شک میکنه و تقلب محسوب میشه و تو کارنامشون هم ذکرر میشه که کارنامه شما در حال بررسیه و فلان 
> همین امسال از 20/30 نفر آزمون مجدد گرفتن حالا نمیدونم چیشد آخرش_


علی کلهر کنکور سوم

----------


## artim

> برا همه ی دانشگاه ها یا فقط رتبه های خوب و دانشگاه های مثل تهران ؟


رتبه نه دانشگاه

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط احسان0


علی کلهر کنکور سوم


رتبه های سال های قبلشون خیلی بد بودن ؟_

----------


## احسان0

> _
> 
> رتبه های سال های قبلشون خیلی بد بودن ؟_


نخیر اونقدر هم بد نبوده رتبه سال دومشون 2000وخورده ای بود سوم 70منطقه3

----------


## احسان0

> _
> 
> رتبه های سال های قبلشون خیلی بد بودن ؟_


خداوکیل یه دونه دردسر وبدبختی نیست ...هزار تا مشکل برا ادم درست میکنن

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط احسان0


خداوکیل یه دونه دردسر وبدبختی نیست ...هزار تا مشکل برا ادم درست میکنن


الان نتونستن برن دانشگاه ینی ؟ 

میشه آدرس تاپیکو بدید من برم ازشون سوال بپرسم ؟ آخه منم سال اول 45هزار شدم سال دوم 5200 برای 98 که میشه سومی زیر هزار میخوام 

من کسایی رو میشناسم از رتبه دویست هزار اومدن زیرده هزار پس چرا به اونا شک نکردن !_

----------


## احسان0

> _
> 
> الان نتونستن برن دانشگاه ینی ؟ 
> 
> میشه آدرس تاپیکو بدید من برم ازشون سوال بپرسم ؟ آخه منم سال اول 45هزار شدم سال دوم 5200 برای 98 که میشه سومی زیر هزار میخوام 
> 
> من کسایی رو میشناسم از رتبه دویست هزار اومدن زیرده هزار پس چرا به اونا شک نکردن !_


نخیر خدا روشکر ایشون رفتن دانشگاه پس از بررسی  تاپیک علی کلهر بود
شما هم نگران نباشید 45000هزار منطقه؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط احسان0


نخیر خدا روشکر ایشون رفتن دانشگاه پس از بررسی 
شما هم نگران نباشید 45000هزار منطقه؟


آهان خوبه

بله منطقه 3_

----------


## احسان0

> _
> 
> آهان خوبه
> 
> بله منطقه 3_


مشکلی نیست ایشالا حالا من پرسیدم  موقع اعلام نتایج نهایی (انتخاب رشته) معلوم میشه  وبرا کسانی که هیعت بدوی شک میکنه میزنه مردود 
سه شرط هم داره یکی رتبه با سال های قبل تفاوت فاحش داشته باشه یکی اینکه گزارش بدن و اخری هم  مثلا معدل بوده باشه 12و رتبه کنکور خوب اومده باشه 
به اینا مشکوک میشن و باید برای بررسی حضوری بری سازمان سنجش اونجا تصمیم میگیرن دوباره امتحان بدی یا نه

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط احسان0


مشکلی نیست ایشالا حالا من پرسیدم  موقع اعلام نتایج نهایی (انتخاب رشته) معلوم میشه  وبرا کسانی که هیعت بدوی شک میکنه میزنه مردود 
سه شرط هم داره یکی رتبه با سال های قبل تفاوت فاحش داشته باشه یکی اینکه گزارش بدن و اخری هم  مثلا معدل بوده باشه 12و رتبه کنکور خوب اومده باشه 
به اینا مشکوک میشن و باید برای بررسی حضوری بری سازمان سنجش اونجا تصمیم میگیرن دوباره امتحان بدی یا نه


آهان متوجه شدم 
ممنون از پاسختون_

----------

